# amil....need very short intro essay



## lynnie (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi- does anybody have a link to a short introduction for dummies type thing for amillenialism? Not a book, we have good books. I am hoping for a few to several pages with the most basic highlights. I don't even want a booklet, I just want something that hits the most basic arguements briefly. I wonder if Riddlebarger ever wrote up something distilled way down into a few pages.

Also, if you have anything very very short on why we reject dispensationalism in favor of- HORROR OF HORRORS- " Replacement theory" ...(it could be amil, historic premil or postmil, but the point is, it explains why the church replaces Israel in the New Covenant)...that would be useful too. 

The tone of anything needs to be kind towards Dispensationalists, not contemptuous or belittling.

Thanks for any help. Again,I am only looking for very short pieces.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 13, 2011)

I always thought this was a good review of all the views:
Endtimes Q&A | HeadHeartHand Blog 
I always feel that showing all the views together is a good technique and gets people to think.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 13, 2011)

> " Replacement theory" .



This is perjorative term used by Dispensationalists. I reject Dispensationalism, but like many Covenant Theologians like John Murray, follow an expansionist Covenant Theology with respect to the Jews, rather than either Dispensationalism or "Replacement Theology".

Most of the Jews are cut out of the Abrahamic Covenantal Olive Tree (Romans 9-11), and the Jews and Gentiles who believe in Christ and their children form the Israel of God ( Gal 6:16) and the Commonwealth of Israel (Eph 2:12), the Church.

In the meantime, the cut-off branches, i.e. unbelieving Jews aren't utterly forgotten by God, but numbers of them are reingrafted, and after a long period of national apostasy, they will be reingrafted on a national basis, leading to further blessing for the world and the worldwide dominance of the Israel of God:



> They will fall by the edge of the sword and be led captive among all nations, and Jerusalem will be trampled underfoot by the Gentiles, until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled. (Luke 21:24, ESV)


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.perimeter.org/podcasts/pope/f-Millennium.pdf

This is a clear amil- explanation that walks someone through questions that arise from Revelation 20. It is in a Q&A format.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 13, 2011)

Patrick, that is EXACTLY PERFECTLY what I needed and I really appreciate you posting it. I am going to put a copy in the church library too. A lot of people just will not read books and I didn't know where to find the cliff notes version on this.

Did you know that some people actually believe a "wierd doctrine" that the rapture and the end of the age happen at the same time, and the OT promises are to the church and not to the Jews and Israel ? Imagine. I am in a touchy situation I don't want to get into here, and so far I have kept my mouth shut, but I needed something real brief for next time, and Riddlebarger's book just wasn't gonna work. Thanks again. Good old PB, somebody somewhere can usually find what you are looking for.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am glad you will be able to use it. I can't recall how I came across the pdf, but I have given it to a few people and light bulbs have turned on for them. When it comes to the whole rapture/eschatology I am careful with whom I talk to about it. I have a lot of Calvary Chapel and pentecostal friends and any mention of amil/calvin/covenant etc and they automatically think you are part of a cult.


----------



## JM (Nov 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;PzxLXxv1rio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzxLXxv1rio&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## lynnie (Nov 13, 2011)

Goodcheer68 said:


> I am glad you will be able to use it. I can't recall how I came across the pdf, but I have given it to a few people and light bulbs have turned on for them. When it comes to the whole rapture/eschatology I am careful with whom I talk to about it. I have a lot of Calvary Chapel and pentecostal friends and any mention of amil/calvin/covenant etc and they automatically think you are part of a cult.



Uh, yeah, we had some people over for dinner last night which precipitated my question. Relatively new to the church and very nice, but I didn't know them at all. They have spent the last 5 years at a Calvary Chapel. Do I need to say more? So far they seem very happy with the church and preaching so we will see. Hub and I do the library and I realized we really need something short and sweet on hand. A lot of people have never been exposed to anything else, and I want the first exposure to be intelligently laid out and biblical, as well as brief in some cases. All we have are books. So this will be perfect- whether it convinces or not I do not know, but at least it lays out the doctrine well. Thanks again.


----------

